# ProbableBanker Predictions



## PBanker (Jan 20, 2021)

Hello all, 

I and a couple of friends have been working on this application for calculating our own probability predictions for
European league football for some time now. We have now published a website where all the probabilities can be found.
Since it's just sort of a hobby, it's totally free of any charge or advertisement. (And NO, we're not collecting
any user data besides what Google Analytics does..)

Not making any promises about accuracy of the predictions but feel free to check it out 





__





						ProbableBanker.com - Statistical Soccer Probability Predictions
					

ProbableBanker features statistical probability predictions on main european soccer leagues




					www.probablebanker.com
				




ProbableBanker.com features statistical probability calculations on following European leagues:

- England: Premier League
- England: Championship
- Germany: Bundesliga
- Italy: Serie A
- Spain: La Liga
- France: Ligue 1

+ Full history of all of our probability predictions


----------



## ken (Jan 22, 2021)

PBanker said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I and a couple of friends have been working on this application for calculating our own probability predictions for
> European league football for some time now. We have now published a website where all the probabilities can be found.
> ...


seems like just another AI powered tool that makes use of head-to-head records to predict the probabilities of 2 teams. If I'm wrong, please let us know how yours is different from predictZ for instance.


----------



## PBanker (Jan 26, 2021)

Ken: Yes, we do use H2H data (although it only plays a very small role) among all other statistics to calculate probabilities - so in that way our system is similar to e.g. predictZ. What comes to comparing our system to other's - I can't dwell into that because I would only be guessing how
different systems out there work (or what input they take). The way I see it is that the only meaningful comparison is long term results.. 

New predictions for 26.-27.1 EN Premier + Championship games available now.


----------



## PBanker (Jan 29, 2021)

New predictions now available for 30. - 31.1 games.


----------



## ken (Feb 8, 2021)

PBanker said:


> Ken: Yes, we do use H2H data (although it only plays a very small role) among all other statistics to calculate probabilities - so in that way our system is similar to e.g. predictZ. What comes to comparing our system to other's - I can't dwell into that because I would only be guessing how
> different systems out there work (or what input they take). The way I see it is that the only meaningful comparison is long term results..
> 
> New predictions for 26.-27.1 EN Premier + Championship games available now.


sound fair enough when you talk about long term result, as from experience these tools don't work so well in the long-run, but i'm not saying it's same for your tool. afterall all we want is more profits from our bettingss, so all the best to you, and share wit us all the stats regularyly so we can eventually enroll and win too, thanks mate


----------



## PBanker (Feb 12, 2021)

New predictions now available for 13. - 14.2 games.


----------



## PBanker (Feb 20, 2021)

New predictions now available for 20. - 21.2 games.


----------



## PBanker (Feb 27, 2021)

New predictions now available for 27. - 28.2 games.


----------



## PBanker (Mar 6, 2021)

New predictions now available for 6. - 7.3 games.


----------



## PBanker (Mar 12, 2021)

New predictions now available for 13. - 14.3 games.


----------



## PBanker (Mar 20, 2021)

New predictions now available for 20. - 21.3 games.


----------



## PBanker (Apr 17, 2021)

New predictions now available for 17. - 18.4 games.


----------



## PBanker (Apr 30, 2021)

New predictions now available for weekend games.


----------



## PBanker (May 8, 2021)

New predictions now available for 8. - 9.5 games.


----------



## PBanker (May 14, 2021)

New predictions now available for 15. - 16.5 games.


----------

